# setting up wireless router to cable connection



## aashishsinghnegi (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Digit,

Could you plesae help me with my doubt asap.

1. I recently opted for a cable internet connection which reaches my home as an ethernet cable which i hook up to my laptop.

2. I also have a Sony Bravia LED TV which has an ethernet port to enable various Internet features on my TV.

3. I have my another laptop which i carry few times with me + have two smart phones which support connecting to wireless network.

4. one thing which i didn't knew ( b4 taking d connection ) was that we require a dialer to start my connection. I need to login using the provided uname n pwd to start te internet on ma laptop.

NOTE :: By dialer i mean to say : the provider came and set up a new network connection. so the dialog box asks me username and password. After entering both, i get connected to internet.

now following is what i thought of :

a. to get a wireless router
b. hook up incoming LAN from ma internet provider to it
c. open up a wireless network to which i can connect ma other lappy + smart phones
d. use one of outgoing lan to connect 2 ma TV.

Please lemme know if the above which i thought is possible and correct ?

=> the doubt i have is regarding the dialer. once i connect the incoming LAN to my router and also connect my laptop thru wireless/outgoing LAN, will it be possible for me to use the dialer on my laptop and connect to internet ?

Please help me with above and also lemme know a best budget WiFi router which i could utilize for my above set up. My budget is upto 2k.

Please help asap.

Thanks.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Jan 8, 2012)

refer to this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html


----------

